# Fight Ikon 4 - Preston's 1st MMA Event



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

FIGHT IKON 4 - 'FIGHT IGNITE'

Sunday Sept 12th Lava Ignite Preston

Fight Card:

Fight Blue Corner Red Corner

MMA1 u66kg Amateur Joe Frey (IFS) Vs Bukie Dunne (Reps MMA )

MMA2 u84kg Amateur Matt Philips (Prodigy MMA) Vs Dan Hassell (Warrington MMA) TBC

MMA3 u77Kg Amateur Stephen Owens (IFS) Vs Gaz Sallas (Preston Gracie Barra)

MMA4 u62kg Semi Pro Jordan Dolan (Gouldings) Vs Danny Hardman (Colluseum)

MMA5 u66kg Semi Pro Scott Haydock (Predators Man) Vs Steve Nightingale (Reps MMA)

MMA6 u66kg Semi Pro Carl Morris (Lost Boyz MMA) Vs Mick Markinson (Reps MMA)

MMA7 u70kg Semi Pro Simon Neale (Scarborough MMA) Vs Kostadin Toychev (Huyton MMA)

MMA8 u77kg Semi Pro Steve Wiggins (Applied Combat) Vs Ian Buckley (12 Guage MMA)

MMA9 u77kg Semi Pro Chris Warburton (Shootbox) Vs Martin Chester (Reps MMA)

MMA10 u84kg Semi Pro Billy Humphreys (Applied Combat) Vs Chris Coltraine (SBG)

MMA11 u93kg Semi Pro Lee Smith (Gouldings) Vs Marcus Bateson (Avvandon/Tsunami)

MMA12 u93kg Semi Pro Josh Ramm (Urmston Judo) Vs Nathan Brown (Leedscage)

MMA13 u120kg Semi Pro Edo Micheal-Obahan (Gouldings) Vs Lee Smart (Preston GB/Salford)

MMA14 u70kg Pro Josh Collins (Caged Steel) Vs TBA

MMA15 u90kg Pro Danny Giblin (Quannum) Vs Marcin Zontek (Salford MMA)


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Trained with Chris Warburton a few weeks ago and he better win his fight - as he completely demolished me in sparring and i'd feel better about myself if someone else was owned too


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll be there for this, Lee Chadwick is fighting on the Main Event - making his long awaited MMA return after nearly a year off!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratz to Lee Chadwick on the win tonight :thumb Lee won in the 1st round Via Guillotine - First Fight icon ive been too, seemed like a well run event, although couldnt see a lot of the cage as we where quite high up - i suppose thats what you get for being in the VIP section :laugh: Some good fights though, one guy took a fight on 2 days notice and won :thumb


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Trained with Chris Warburton a few weeks ago and he better win his fight - as he completely demolished me in sparring and i'd feel better about myself if someone else was owned too


Na he lost to my Mate Martin, was only martins 2nd ever time in the cage coming off a first round loss in his first fight.

well done to every1 that night tho.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I know Chris will be disappointed in his showing and having trained with him frequently I know he's capible of much better. The guys a cardio machine and his stand up is awesome but this was his first fight in a while and I think he just wanted to stand up and bang instead of falling back on his wrestling and submission skills which are pretty solid too.

He's training hard and I'm sure he'll be back to show what he's really capible of shortly. I think that fight was a poor representation of just what a talent the lad can be.


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea i dont doubt that for a minute

Everyone comes back 10 times stronger after defea, thats the beauty of our sport


----------

